# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle حصري :  اضافة اللغة التيلاندية لسامسونغ S7 Edge Docomo موديل SC-03H اصدار 7.0 على دونجل EFT

## IMIM@HACK99

Galaxy S7 Edge Docomo SC-03H 7.0   Add Thailand Lunguage With  EFT Dongle       
Check video here

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------

